# TOY IS IN THE LEAD!!!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Wowwwww...she's at 39%..can she do it? Let's try!!! 

GOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYY!!!
Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I just voted 3 times on different computers. I don't understand what is going on but she is 1 percentage ahead. PLEASE let this end while she is in the lead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok I'm back to disabling my cookies


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL! You gals crack me up!







I know we always lost a point during the night
but maybe not this time!















































































GOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I hope Toy wins. When does the contest end?

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok it's now October in CA and I can still vote







is this poll ever going to end?







I guess it didn't really say Pet of which month it could be December







well Toy is on top for now so I really hope any other vote doesn't count anymore but doesn't look that way


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, we figured it ends today but I guess they haven't turned off the link yet.
Soooooooooooo..........


VOTE FOR TOYYYYYYY!!!
GOOOOOOOO TOYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hehe. Will this ever end.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Well I have voted another 20times.
GO TOY GO


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Toy is still in the lead! I hope they end the contest soon!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

just voted.. it is 7:55 East time

Toy 39%
Laredo 38%
3979 votes


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah, I think Toy won. It won't let me vote. She is in the lead with 39%. You go girl!!









Pam and Sassy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OK... 39% to 38%... let's end it now!!!









I was thinking that maybe the reason our votes were finally counting... maybe since there were so many coming in at once... do you think they might have thought we were doing some sort of auto-voting and maybe they had to be sure that we weren't doing that? Just trying to figure out why our votes weren't registering before ... 

Anyway, I hope it ends soon while we're #1.

But... keep voting! http://pets.aol.com/petofthemonth?icid=pet...ialsetofmonth


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

*Total Votes: 3,988*</span>

Kallie/Catcher's Mom' date='Oct 1 2006, 08:54 AM' post='264173'] OK... 39% to 38%... let's end it now!!!









I was thinking that maybe the reason our votes were finally counting... maybe since there were so many coming in at once... do you think they might have thought we were doing some sort of auto-voting and maybe they had to be sure that we weren't doing that? Just trying to figure out why our votes weren't registering before ... 

Anyway, I hope it ends soon while we're #1.

But... keep voting! http://pets.aol.com/petofthemonth?icid=pet...ialsetofmonth [/QUOTE]


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Here's the latest: Vote for your favorite! 
Toy 39% 
Laredo 38% 
Lucky 10% 
Alfie 7% 
Marty 6% 
Total Votes: 3,992 
Note on Poll Results 

Voting is still open!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Done, she is still at 39%


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Dede and the little sausage from down under

</span></span>


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It's 8:57 AM Oct.1st & I can still vote.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Just added a vote for Toy, go Toy


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Just voted again x 10 times and it's still 39%
























weird huh???


Dede and the little sausage


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

goooo tooooy!!







she's still ahead!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I got up 7 CA Time and stumbled over to the computer to check and sure enough you can still vote. Don't let your guard down ladies, please keep voting. Off to have coffee and wake up.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

SHEESH, STILL ONLY 39%...how many times do you have to vote for the percentage to go up?????
















come on change darn it !!! Toy is the winner in our books here on sm!!

Dede and the little sausage


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL! You all are great! If nothing else we will have had some laughs.
Keep voting if you can!!!!!!!!!
*GOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYY!!!
*Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

I keep voting. Ive got the site minimized and I keep going back and voting and it is still at 39%!!!! And the number of votes isn't changing...........it's rigged, I'm telling you.


I keep screaming at the monitor!! change darn it!!

I'll keep voting until I go to bed Brit.
















Hubby keeps coming in and asking what's going on!! I keep telling him the votes not going up.





















the machine can't count. it's still at 4, 014
























Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Here is my vote!

Toy 39% 
Laredo 38% 
Lucky 10% 
Alfie 7% 
Marty 6% 
Total Votes: 4,017 
Note on Poll Results 
















Go Toy!!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

We've had the friggin entire midwest voting for Toy...and she's finally gained ONE
PERCENT...come on, aol!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

At 11:20 NY time..
Toy 39%
Laredo 38%
votes=4020


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I am still voting! I think it may register every 10 votes or so. Then again maybe not!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just voted Toy 39


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG.......when is this going to end?????? The votes are over 4000 now and Toy is still in the lead.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I just now went there and it won't load... just a black screen where the pics used to be. It still shows Toy at 39%... I hope maybe they are changing the page to declare Toy the winner!!









EDIT: Well I guess the loading problem was not related to a new page... nothing has changed.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Just voted again at 9:38 a.m. October 1st California time.

Go Toy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We love you Sweetie!!!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

It's 1am Monday morning here. Ive just voted again!!!!




























It's not changing. Please tell me Toy has won before I go to bed........
























dede and chloe


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Just voted again - 11:00 mountain time - still 39%


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I've got my hubby, sisters, daughter and grandson voting too. Toy just has to win. On the funny side, my husband asked me what is the other dog I'm voting against. A Shepherd I told him. That's his favorite breed so he said what!!! But he's still being a good sport and voting. He loves our little Bella as much as his German Shepherd which is saying a lot.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just voted for Toy again, 1:20PM Eastern Standard Time Oct 1st. She is still at 39%.

Goooooooooooooooo Toy









Lynda


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

4,058 votes with Toy in the lead......


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

Yay Toy!







Still in the lead.







We'll win this one yet!

At 11:06 PST:

Toy 39% 
Laredo 38% 
Lucky 9% 
Alfie 7% 
Marty 6% 
Total Votes: 4,072


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Yay Toy! Still in the lead. We'll win this one yet![/B]


Yes, I agree Toy should/will win.........but what year.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

39%

Go Toooooooooooooooooooooooooyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I managed to Vote 6 times today and now it won't let me Vote again. Hmmmmm

Melanie


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I just voted for the second time today and it is showing a 39 - 39% tie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

voted twice, Toy 39%


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ok...i still think that contest is rigged. i've spent a lot of time voting and i KNOW there are persistent people here who are taking time out to vote and laredo and toy are now tied. i'm sorry, but i do NOT think that's fair. 
i don't care who they _choose_ as winner. toy is the winner as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I agree TOY is the winner as far as I am concerned.














TOY is 39%














, and Laredo is back to 38%

KEEP ON VOTING







GO TOY GO


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Toy is now at 40% and Laredo is at 38%...


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

*Vote for your favorite!*Toy*40%*Laredo*38%*Lucky*9%*Alfie*7%*Marty*6%**Total Votes: 4,225

I just voted and Toy is in the lead! Go Toy! Please keep voting since Toy is the cutest.

Susan*



Furbabymom' date='Oct 1 2006, 09:12 AM' post='264175'] *Total Votes: 3,988*</span>

Kallie/Catcher's Mom' date='Oct 1 2006, 08:54 AM' post='264173'] OK... 39% to 38%... let's end it now!!!









I was thinking that maybe the reason our votes were finally counting... maybe since there were so many coming in at once... do you think they might have thought we were doing some sort of auto-voting and maybe they had to be sure that we weren't doing that? Just trying to figure out why our votes weren't registering before ... 

Anyway, I hope it ends soon while we're #1.

But... keep voting! http://pets.aol.com/petofthemonth?icid=pet...ialsetofmonth [/QUOTE] [/QUOTE]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Toy 40%


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Toy 40%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now Im really really pissed off....

This morning (MY TIME) toy was at *40*%

*It is now 4.45pm Monday afternoon and Toy and that other 'mutt' are tied at 39% each*





















WTF... is going on???????????


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=264781
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I voted again and




























, definitly worth saying WTF.
I can't believe this, The cat is better that Laredo, they are ALL better than Laredo, it doesn't make sense




























.

KEEP THE VOTES COMING


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh woe is meeeeeeeeeee. What is happening on that voting board??? 
Maybe Laredo's people are all in Australia and vote while we sleep. LOL
I don't know but all I can say is...........WT Flufff (isn't that Mel's saying? LOL)

*GOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYYYY!!!
*Pet Photos - Pet of the Month - AOL Pets


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Monday 6:47AM
Toy...39%
Laredo 39%
votes: 4302

I think Laredo is a lovely dog but of course ....LOVE TOY!!! ..and truthfully if Toy wasn't in the contest I would have gone with Lucky over Laredo as I think that is a sweet photo. Just wonder when this contest is going to come to an end ??/LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I voted again and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to sound paranoid







but do you think there could be disgruntled former member(s) who would vote against Toy just to try to upset us?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I voted at least a dozen times over the weekend.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Toy 39% 
Laredo 39% 
Lucky 9% 
Alfie 7% 
Marty 6% 
Total Votes: 4,312


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

COULD SOMEONE PLEASSSSSSE EXPLAIN HOW ON EARTH LAST NIGHT THAT TOY WAS AT 40% AND THE OTHER 'MUTT' (NO OFFENSE MEANT) AT 38% AND I WAS VOTING ALL LAST NIGHT AND THIS MORNING, AND NOW TOY IS BACK TO 39%?????























I KNOW I'M STUPID, BUT I AIN'T THAT STUPID!!

IT'S RIGGED..... AND I'M REALLY REALLY PISSED OFF.

my computer has gone into melt down, I've been voting so much























































Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

*Total Votes: 3,988*</span>

Kallie/Catcher's Mom' date='Oct 1 2006, 08:54 AM' post='264173'] OK... 39% to 38%... let's end it now!!!









I was thinking that maybe the reason our votes were finally counting... maybe since there were so many coming in at once... do you think they might have thought we were doing some sort of auto-voting and maybe they had to be sure that we weren't doing that? Just trying to figure out why our votes weren't registering before ... 

Anyway, I hope it ends soon while we're #1.

But... keep voting! http://pets.aol.com/petofthemonth?icid=pet...ialsetofmonth [/QUOTE] [/QUOTE] [/QUOTE]


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Still voting and still peeved.....LOL!!!!! Go Toy!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Are the contest rules posted anywhere in detail on the site? This going into October is quite strange.









Go Toy!!!!!!!!









Off to vote again


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

_This IS WEIRD,I tried again but couldnt vote,but LOOK at the tot.no of votes....its gone up but not the %





























_</span>


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I voted again this morning. Will try again tonight


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I've voted several times today. I am noticing that the votes are going way up....almost 100 new votes since this morning. And no one seems to voting for any of the other dogs. I guess Laredo's owner has a group doing the same thing that we are......or Sher's suggestion is correct. Either way......Go TOY!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

2:05 pm just voted

TIED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...
TOY ........39%
LAREDO...39%
VOTES 4408


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

2:09pm 

Toy 40% 
Laredo 39% 
Lucky 9% 
Alfie 7% 
Marty 6% 
Total Votes: 4,415


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

> 2:09pm
> 
> Toy 40%
> Laredo 39%
> ...



That's good news! One thing about erasing cookies, you have to sign in again. lol! Back to voting....

It's over!!!!!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It must be over now, I just tried to vote again & there are different pets there now. Hope Toy won.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Its OVER!!!!! Yay! Toy better have won!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> It must be over now, I just tried to vote again & there are different pets there now. Hope Toy won.[/B]


I just tried as well....its all cats now! Good luck Toy, hope you won!


----------



## susanweinman (Dec 4, 2005)

So where do we see the results?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am an AOL member and the only way I've been able to get to the page to vote was with Brit's link. I finally was able to navigate my way there today but I see no record of past pets of the month. I'm guessing that if you didn't know what to look for you would have never found the thing. I'm not very impressed with the site design for the Pet area. Maybe the only way we'll know who won is if Brit gets notified.....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I can tell you this. They didn't notify me when she ran for Pet of The Week
nor this Month. I'm going to try to get in touch with AOL somehow and see
what the deal is. I don't think it's fair we should have to wait until Pet of the
Year candidates come out to find out, do you?

*







I want to thank all of you who voted for Toy and especially those who
voted repeatedly. It was great fun and the spirit of maltese comaraderie
is definitely alive and well on Spoiled Maltese!!!







*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Darn she had to have won!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes, Brit definitely let us know when you find out! She should have won, she was ahead at last count! 














Go Toy Go!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

I sure hope she won since we have the biggest fan club on SM for Toy! I know I never forgot to vote and vote and vote.







Please let us know if you found out seh won. She was the cutest so deserved to win.

Susan


CuteCosyNToy' date='Oct 2 2006, 03:28 PM' post='265107'] I can tell you this. They didn't notify me when she ran for Pet of The Week
nor this Month. I'm going to try to get in touch with AOL somehow and see
what the deal is. I don't think it's fair we should have to wait until Pet of the
Year candidates come out to find out, do you?

*







I want to thank all of you who voted for Toy and especially those who
voted repeatedly. It was great fun and the spirit of maltese comaraderie
is definitely alive and well on Spoiled Maltese!!!







*[/QUOTE]


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I so hope our TOY won, Hope to find out soon.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

So nobody knows if she won then







I was hoping for some news, i'm sure she would have! She was the cutest


----------



## Dawn0727 (Sep 22, 2006)

I hope she won as well....I voted every day a few times every day. I just think she is so beautiful. She represented very well. 

hugs,


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

Im sure she did win cause the other never made up to 40% and Toy was the lead the whole way.. 







from all us here for Toy as the champ..


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I went to vote and I guess it is over, did Toy win???







I sure hope







so


----------

